# BWM Retrofit Costing



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Folks has anyone installed/retrofitted a Ballast Water Management system. What is the order of costs for say Bulker circa 100,000tons. Just a question as I sit here in a retired state! Any indication on the larger vessels would satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Rennie Cameron said:


> Folks has anyone installed/retrofitted a Ballast Water Management system. What is the order of costs for say Bulker circa 100,000tons. Just a question as I sit here in a retired state! Any indication on the larger vessels would satisfy my curiosity.


It is extremely variable but for a bulker of that size you’re looking at around USD250 - 350k for equipment and fitting in China - add a good bit on for elsewhere in the world


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

hello, it is all greek to me, and the concepts involved?
for instance are you talking discussing a computer. softwear solution to mange the existing as built ballast system? Or are you:
Considering a radical layout of new capital equipment. pumps, pipe work and then a computer programme with softwear to control the act of loading/balssting/deballasting, and then the eco issues of sea water/brackesh water cross contamination in all the seven seas of the ships proposed trade routes, and the visited loading and discharge ports.
for example are or is the tank inner surfaces given a protective coating, from the point of view of corrosion or indeed polluted water-algue growth.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Your basically ,in a nutshell, talking about systems that sterilises the ballast water. It all comes under IMO “The International Convention for the Control and Management of Ships' Ballast Water and Sediments (BWM Convention) 2004 “


----------

